
Drunk at the Seelbach Hotel - samsolomon
http://bittersoutherner.com/f-scott-fitzgerald-at-the-seelbach
======
edutechnion
The false Seelbach Cocktail story is repeated here:

> Max “Scoopie” Allen was making an Old Fashioned in the Seelbach Hotel
> Rathskeller in 1917. Whether someone bumped him or was walking by with an
> open bottle, somehow champagne splashed into his mixing glass.

NYTimes wrote about this created history:

> Shortly after being put in charge of the hotel’s bar and restaurant
> operations in 1995, Mr. Seger declared that he had discovered a recipe for a
> pre-Prohibition cocktail that was once the hotel’s signature drink.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/dining/seelbach-
cocktail-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/dining/seelbach-cocktail-
louisville-fake.html?_r=0)

------
pm90
I really like this format of articles. Beautiful typography, high resolution
and great pictures blown up so you can see the details and present ONLY where
relevant. Reading this article, I felt transported into the hotel and imagined
myself getting a drink...

~~~
strictnein
Yeah, the drink specified in the story (with its false history, as noted by
another comment), sounds absolutely great. I already made a list of the
ingredients I don't have so that I can pick them up on the way home.

~~~
WorldMaker
It can be a very good drink. I find it a drink of choice for a New Year's Eve
party when champagne alone doesn't sound strong enough, but you want that
bubbly excitement.

(Also, I do recommend having one in the Seelbach Hotel sometime, given the
chance. It is a beautiful, storied hotel as some of the photos show.)

